# Unwelcome Suprise in Tesco Car Park



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Came out of Tesco Tuesday afternoon after a lovely 2hr shop to find this present left on the missus car. :doublesho



















Looks like someone drove into the car at angle, put a small crease in the wing as well  no note or anything left. :devil:

Spent about two hours flatting/polishing it out, I also used the megs #205 for the first time and gotta say I thought it was excellent. Still a few chips that need painting over, but overall a bent ear averted.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good job, I hate turds that do that. If i can't park in a bay that is all alone, I take pictures of the cars next to mine, and opposite :| inconsiderate aholes.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

thats a good job done there.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

It's a shame that in this day and age people have no consideration for others, if I did this to someones car I would leave a note and failing that wait till they came out to give them my number and details so we could sort it out, rant over oh by the way brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Had the same done to mine last year in the car park where I worked (in a supermarket), wasn't best pleased.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

someone done this to my dads car, but they hung around til he came out the shop so they could pay for the damage or give him insurance details (whichever he wanted)
but it was only a scuff, no dents or cracks
so he told them not to bother with it, as the bumper needed resprayed anyway


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

did you ask tesco to check CCTV?


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> did you ask tesco to check CCTV?


I had a prang in a Tesco carpark and asked for CCTV, they simply said it wasn't run by them so nothing they could do.

Stunning turnaround BTW!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ive had that done to every car ive ever owned ,drives me nuts,chuffin BLEEPS..good recovery btw.

i bet am not the only one that has noticed if you park miles away from anyone in a car park at the end of the car park ,when you return to your car you will have some mug parked really close to you.

its so strange how folk park in car parks.....i avoid car parks if i can and take public transport to big shopping malls .


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Was initially gutted for you, but after seeing that turn around then there was nothing to worry about!

Fantastic work there, just a pity there are low lives in the community who deem it ok to hit and run.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent turnaround buddy:thumb:

First thoughts on seeing the picture was 'most of that will polish out'


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

to right about no respect - what sort of coward doesnt have an ounce of guilt and choose to do the right thing and leave an apology, contact info or wait till you return.

i had my wing mirror assembly kicked off by a bunch of clueless chavs on monday - whom incidently did alot in the culde sac and not just mine - if id have seen them i would be on assault charges now i tell you


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

bloody good work there


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

My cousin once had a note on her car along the lines of 'I have just hit your car, I am sorry. People are watching me and I need to pretent I am writing my details. I feel really bad but I am only a student and can't afford insurance.'

The cheek of it. Have heard of this before, almost an urban myth but she kept the note. Even took it to the police who just laughed and said there was nothing they could do this was years ago.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

My wife reversed into a car in the doctors last year, left a note and I replaced the bumper for the lady whom she backed into, cost me £30 from the scrappy and was even in the right colour. Hate people who don't leave notes/contact details etc.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

absolutly fantastic job there mate ,, and ref supermarket car parks , i would never ever park in one during the day , i go at 11pm on a evening where there is only about 30 cars parked near the door and i car other side of the car park no where near another car , , and touch would none of my cars ever been marked in a car park


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

and at 11pm you dont have those awful ques or overcrowded shop


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Ugh, some people...

Atleast it came out nicely. Great job I'd say.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

robtech said:


> ive had that done to every car ive ever owned ,drives me nuts,chuffin BLEEPS..good recovery btw.
> 
> i bet am not the only one that has noticed if you park miles away from anyone in a car park at the end of the car park ,when you return to your car you will have some mug parked really close to you.
> 
> its so strange how folk park in car parks.....i avoid car parks if i can and take public transport to big shopping malls .


Yep. Why is it people do this?

I can only put it down to women drivers who need another car so they can gauge if they are between the lines or not!

Sorry if that offends anyone but its the only explanation I can come to.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## poisonouspea (Mar 7, 2010)

you were lucky- i found out this morning that it had been raining bricks on my bonnet-i live in a 3 storey block of appt- upstairs just above me he is doing up flat for new tennents-and had been drilling-unknown to him he drilled through and chipped all the outside brick work-hence-rainning bricks right on my car---- he was ok with it tho- just got to get a bonnet+respray now.hes gunna pay--- to right.


----------



## dan_cleanerman (Oct 13, 2010)

sounds anal but i note the cars next to mine down as mine is a 2006 plate and i only have 2 lil tiny parking dents which were there when i got it.

n i aim to keep it that way!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

problem is, it'd be VERY hard to prove that they didnt leave shortly after you arrived, then someone else parked there, hit your car, popped in to grab something quick, like ciggarettes or a sandwich for lunch, came out before you, meaning yove never seen their car, but it was them that hit yours..

technically theres no way to stop car park damage.. sadly.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I was sitting waiting for the wife in Tesco's carpark a few years ago and this guy went to reverse park into the space next to me...

He hit the front bumper of her Rav4, I tooted and he looked out the window and said "why are you tooting at me, I'm trying to concentrate on parking" the daft  hadn't even realised he'd hit the car. I got out, photographed him sitting against the bumper on my phone and asked if he was drunk or something. The guy was a total  but I got the damage paid for...eventually.

If I hadn't been there at the time then there's no chance I'd have got nowhere with it, he hadn't even realised he'd hit me. 

Don't even get me started on the  that ran into the side of my M3 with an Ikea trolley...:doublesho


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Today's world people don't care about their cars and most can't drive.... Great turn around!!


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Unfortunately its shocking at the number of idiots who think nothing of playing bumpers cars and opening doors onto other cars. As above, despite the initial incident, at least you managed to get a superb end result, many people would now be looking at body shop bills.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I bet they didnt even realise that had done it, some drivers are utterly numb!

In the supermarket where i work, last week an old women somehow managed to beach her car on the raised bits where the petrol pumps stand in the petrol station!!


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

chrisw87 said:


> Good job, I hate turds that do that. If i can't park in a bay that is all alone, I take pictures of the cars next to mine, and opposite :| inconsiderate aholes.


That is definitely the future of supermarket car parking 

Impressive job by the way!


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

That's a brilliant job there


----------

